# sudo Password: Sorry, try again.



## Alain55 (19 Avril 2006)

Salut, que pensez vous de ça:

```
G5:~/src/rubygems-0.8.11 administrateur$ [B]sudo[/B] ruby setup.rb
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
```

Je tape pourtant bien le mot de passe de monsieur administrateur à chaque fois.

*Résolu par une réparation du trousseau (encore une...)*

​


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2006)

Salut,
J'ai trouvé ça pour toi : http://www.hivelogic.com/articles/2005/12/01/ruby_rails_lighttpd_mysql_tiger

Cela m'a l'air assez clair et complet... mais comme je ne suis pas utilisateur de Ruby, ce n'est qu'une appréciation "gratuite"


----------



## daffyb (20 Avril 2006)

essaye de faire pour commencer

```
sudo bash
```
puis si le mot de passe fonctionne tu peux taper tout ce que tu veux à la suite en tant que root, de qui donne (vérifie tout de même que tu es au bon endroit )

```
ruby setup.rb
```


----------



## Alain55 (20 Avril 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> J'ai trouvé ça pour toi : http://www.hivelogic.com/articles/2005/12/01/ruby_rails_lighttpd_mysql_tiger
> 
> Cela m'a l'air assez clair et complet... mais comme je ne suis pas utilisateur de Ruby, ce n'est qu'une appréciation "gratuite"



Merci, pour l'info, j'avais aussi trouvé cette explication en passant par Apple. Comme je suis du genre perfectionniste, je ne me suis pas contenté de la version de ruby fournie par Apple. J'ai essayé de lancer l'installation de* ruby 1.8.4, ruby on rails 1.1.2*. conformément à _Ruby on Rails @ Eyrolles_ et la page que tu mentionnes.
J'ai du me planter dans la démarche cependant car j'ai eu des erreurs.
_Cant convert Fixnum into string (type error)_
En fait, j'ai recompilé et réinstallé les dernières versions par dessus une installation correcte de rubygems.
Rassure toi Starmac, je ne suis pas un expert non plus ! Mais je suis subjugué par ce qu'on arrive à faire avec Ruby on Rails voir à ce titre Mon petit wiki mon petit wiki sur la traduction de stikipad ou plus précisément stikipad.com petite société qui débute mais qui promet avec son StikiPad. Une passion que je ne suis pas près d'abandonner tant je pense que c'est bluffant de pouvoir créer un wiki, blog, RSS aussi facilement. Cela me rappelle Voodoopad , en plus puissant.
On peut aussi consulter la petite introduction sur Ruby on Rails chez cuk.ch


----------



## Alain55 (20 Avril 2006)

Je crois que tout s'est bien déroulé en suivant les conseils de Starmac et son lien sur hivelogic 

Ruby on Rails 1.1
Ruby 1.8.4
LightTPD 1.4.11
MySQL 4.1
FastCGI 2.4.0
RubyGems 0.8.11
Readline 5.1
PCRE 6.6
FastCGI and MySQL bindings

il reste un point obscur pour la redéfinition des *mots de passe* des bases sql le document cité  est assez obscur. De plus, il n'y a pas de gestion des protections des bases dans le panneau de preférences MySql. Comment doit on faire dans ce cas ? Merci pour votre aide



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> essaye de faire pour commencer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


semble m'avoir été très utile, bien que je ne comprenne pas ce que cette commande signifie.


----------



## da capo (20 Avril 2006)

Au départ, l'utilisateur est *root* tandis que le mot de passe est _vierge_.
Ensuite, libre à toi de créer modifier les utilisateurs existants (il est possible que des utilisateurs soient créés pas défaut).
GRANT est l'instruction permettant d'attribuer des droits
REVOKe permet de supprimer ces droits.


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2006)

Et, si je puis me permettre un conseil :
- mettre un mot de passe à root.
- créer un user par base de données ; affecter un mot de passe à ce user.
- une fois la base de données créée, utiliser son user 'maître' (mais pas root) pour créer et gérer les objets.

Même pour un petit projet de rien du tout ou pour faire des tests, ce sera préférable [le jour où ce sera nécessaire et pressé, tu seras habitué à ce genre de manipulations]. Ce ne sont bien sûr que des conseils (que je m'applique) et on peut sans aucun doute être bien plus raffiné ...

J'oubliais : le site mysql.com contient toute la documentation en ligne, est rapide et efficace.
Et sur ce site tu trouveras des utilitaires (MySQL Administrator et MySQL Query Browser) pour Mac OS X.
Le second marche bien quand le premier, malheureusement, semble bien buggé sur Tiger (du moins la dernière version est-elle mal ficelée ; la précédente marchait nettement mieux).


----------



## Alain55 (21 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et, si je puis me permettre un conseil :
> - mettre un mot de passe à root.
> - créer un user par base de données ; affecter un mot de passe à ce user.
> - une fois la base de données créée, utiliser son user 'maître' (mais pas root) pour créer et gérer les objets.
> ...


Merci Bompi je vais explorer cela le plus vite possible. Je dois être opérationnel pour fin août 2006, ce qui me connaissant, ne me laisse guère de temps. Pour être à fond dedans, comme on dit, il faudrait s'y consacrer 4 heures par jour au bas mot. Hélas, je n'ai pas cette disponibilité. Heureusement que la communauté est solidaire ! En fait, avec ma nouvelle machine, j'ai tellement de projets que j'ai bien peur de me disperser.

L'objectif est biensur d'utiliser la machine à fond... Mais le projet principal est de maîtriser suffisemment les technologies pour être en mesure de concevoir un site hébergé, 1/Forum 2/Wiki protégé.
Il est maintenant notoire ici, que je touche à tout. Mais il me manque du temps pour approfondir ! à ce propos, je lancerai prochainement un autre débat sur MacG dans un fil plus approprié. Les hébergeurs... et leur prise en compte des outils côté serveur.


----------



## daffyb (21 Avril 2006)

Alain55 a dit:
			
		

> daffyb a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cette commande permet de lancer un terminal bash en tant que root, ce qui signifie que tout ce que tu tapes après cette commande est lancée par root


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2006)

Et le bon dans tout ça est qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'activer le compte 'root'.


----------

